# Plant ID and questions



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

So I went out yesterday to buy a new tank hood, and bought a few plants on an impulse buy, and after an exhausting night online i still know nothing about these plants. Go figure eh. So i am kind of hoping one of our resident planted experts might be able to help id and share some tip on proper care for them. ... ... Thank's in advance


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

the first two are hygrophila difformis. Next two are purple waffle plant (Hemigraphis exotica) but im not 100% on that.

Hygro Difformis is a fast growing stem plant. Its leaves change size depending on how much lighting you have. 
If trimmed often it becomes more bushier, and the trimmings can be planted in your substrate will grow new roots. 
Its very easy plant and looks good too. 

I honestly know nothing about the purple one. I read a bit about it though and apparently its not actually an aquatic 
plant and will eventually die on you. Not sure where or who you got it from but I'd take it back and get a different one. 

You're going to want to carefully removed the rockwool from the roots before planting.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The big cheese is correct.... They are Hygrophila difformis and 'Red Crinkle' (Hemigraphis colorata 'Exotica'). Red Crinkle is NOT an aquatic plant.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow. okay thank you both, and after more research properly armed this time. I have learned that the purple one is definitely not an aquatic plant an interesting one non the less.Apparently it has some medicinal uses when used like the aloe Vera plant, it has antimicrobial and antibacterial properties, however if the stem or a leaf is broken and the plant bleeds all tank inhabitants are dead. Needless to say I have already removed this one to my empty hospital tank and to the lfs for more of the Hygrophilia and let them know about this plant. ... ... Thank's again ... ... David


----------

